# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Discounted hotels in New Delhi

## mano133

Find lots of good deals at .com. Check out some of the top rated hotels in New Delhi at deeply discounted prices -some with up to 40% discounts. You could see 20% discounts available for many good hotels rated up to 4-4.5 stars out of 5 by customers who have stayed booked online and stayed at these New Delhi hotels. Finding discounted deals during peak season is almost impossible in many travel portals. But .com makes sure its customers get these deals all throughout the year. Book discounted hotels in New Delhi and save money.

hotels in New Delhi

----------

